# Shouldn't Speakers/Audio Components be Rated for Room Size?



## resqguy (Jun 20, 2009)

The discussion on Logic, Semantics, etc. got me thinking about an assumption that I have been making over the past 30+ years when selecting components. My assumption: select speakers to fit your room, amplifiers to match your speakers, and source components to fit your source media priorities. Have I been wrong all these years? If not, then why haven't the component manufacturers adopted some kind of guideline to help consummers create systems based on their environment?

Are the marketing departments still focussed on the ego of the customer? (See the Dominator speakers from the movie Ruthless People). Is it easier to leverage the ego of the customer to justify a more expensive system even though it is not what the customer needs?

Why the rant? Take speakers for example. A typical manufacturer will have several series of speakers with different models within each. The differences of the models within each series are typically the number of drivers and their size. Why would you choose one model over the other? The logical reason would be room size and listening area. Many manufacturers are selling direct from the internet these days. Why not include a sound field diagram for each model?

Where am I going wrong here?


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

That is part of what THX certification is about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## resqguy (Jun 20, 2009)

> That is part of what THX certification is about.


I agree that THX is a first step. But what I am looking for is more application information. Not just a pass/fail criteria. Something from the manufacturer along the lines of what you would have for a projector. Sound field specs similar to throw distance vs. screen size.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speakers are rated by the db's they produce directly in front of the speaker not at the listening position. So it is not affected by room acoustics.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

I own some excellent audio test gear and I can tell you it would be very difficult to develop a set of specifications that woulg guarantee a level
of sound quality. I find listening is a better method of separating products. The test equipment is useful, but not sufficient to determine product quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Off topic, if there is anyone I would listen to here, Jeff (umr), is definitely that person. He is renowned for his calibration ability, both audio and video. We're glad to have him around here at the Shack!


----------

